# Killing crabs



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Last night I had a beach fishing session (I know.... but the yak's in dry dock for maintenance), and I caught a sand crab, the only one of dozens that was legal.

With crabs I usually just leave them in the bucket until they die, but this one was still alive when I got home 3 hours later. I tried drowning it in fresh water but it was still kicking in the morning. In the end I put it in the freezer for 10 minutes and that took care of him.

I usually catch blueys from the yak (if at all, I haven't masterd yak crabbing yet), which die pretty quickly out of water, but sand crabs seem to handle being out of water for ages.

What you you guys do with sand crabs?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

What's the diference between a bluey and a and crab?
I put my (mud) crabs into an ice slurry.
Blue swimmers we always cooked alive.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Most humane way is to put them in the freezer or ice slurry but if not convenient you can stab them either through the underside where the carapace forms a point on their belly. Poke something in there and wriggle it a bit and you'll know when you've hit the right spot. They'll sometimes throw a limb or two in the process though. I've heard through the mouth works too but need something long enough to avoid the bitey bits!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Push a spike forward into the brain at the front, start the spike under the carapace at the centre of the rear flap..... should also kill other crabs instantly .


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> What's the diference between a bluey and a and crab?
> I put my (mud) crabs into an ice slurry.
> Blue swimmers we always cooked alive.


We don't get mud crabs down here close to the antarctic.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

I am either killing them quickly or being very cruel.

With Blue Swimmer Crabs, I fold the claws in then grab the front LH leg bring it around to the front and over the folded in LH claw then poke the pointy end of the leg deep into the eye socket (if done right you should be able to insert up to the 1st join on the leg). Repeat process to RH claw and leg, the crab never moves so hopefully I killed it humanely. Another good thing about doing this is they don't drop their claws, even during cooking.

Tying them up as above would be ideal in a yak, as the last thing you need is a lively crab on the loose in your yak :lol:

Steve


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If storage on a kayak is the issue, rather than the actual act of killing them, put them in a heavy hessian bag and just fold the top under so they don't crawl out. Keeps them in and keeps them alive which eliminates the risk of them going off. Just wet the bag occasionally if heat is a problem.

Pro-crabber always keep their crabs alive, natural guarantee of freshness!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

So what's a sand crab if not a blue swimmer?


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Sand crab

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/recr ... sand_crabs

Steve


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, you guys eat those things? Similar ones turn up in the thousands here when we go beach worming.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Sand crab
> 
> http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/recr ... sand_crabs
> 
> Steve


Ahah! thanks for that. I was with Junglefisher, sandcrabs and blue swimmers are one and the same up here and they're not the one shown in your link.

Thanks for the explanation. Different places use different names and I guess that's why there is a bit of a push for some sort of standard common names for the fish we buy in shops. One man's catfish in another man's jewfish which is a totally different fish the the next mans jewfish.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue water swimmer crab.
I suspect these are the same as you get, yum 

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/recr ... blue_crabs

I haven't eaten our sand crabs but many say they are sweeter than the blue swimmers.

Steve


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, blue water swimmer is what QLDers call blue swimmers AND sand crabs, one and the same when you use either of those terms, as far as I know. Up here the blue swimmers are almost a throw back. The meat is easier to access but more of a bland taste compared to the grubby muddy that seems to be far more common. I know my relations in the SE of the state are probably more familiar with the blue swimmers but I guess that's due to environmental factors.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> Wow, you guys eat those things? Similar ones turn up in the thousands here when we go beach worming.


We South Aussies eat anything.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Seriously, they are very nice eating, if a bit fiddly to get all the meat out. The body and claws are where the meat is, and you need a few to make a decent feed, but they're easy to catch, and when they're running you can catch dozens in a session. I've caught them off jetties and when beach fishing but not from my yak. They can be a real pain when beach fishing as they are excellent bait thieves.


----------

